# Deactivated by Lyft due to random Driver history check. Help!



## donttailg8 (Nov 27, 2017)

So this morning at 1 am I got an e-mail from lyft saying my account was being suspended due to information contained in a driver record check they ordered early today. They are considering removing me from their platform. The two negative items in my report is 1) A ticket for delaying traffic, no points, and a fine which was paid in June 2017. 2) An accident in 09/2017 in which I was rear ended on the highway so it was not my fault, and the other driver was cited for careless driving. I have a police report which proves this. Now....I don't have any issue with holding the ticket against me. I messed up, and I get it. But the background check doesn't indicate who was at fault for the reported accident. I emailed Lyft of course, telling them that I had proof that this accident was not my fault, and should not be used in making a decision to suspend my account, and emailed them attachments of the report. They kept sending copy paste messages that if there was any error, I should contact the reporting agency, samba. I kept on replying that theres no issue with the report, but keep getting the same message. By the way, on Lyft's website, it says you need THREE moving violations or accidents to be disqualified, and I only have one of each, 2 total. I emailed them this finding and they still haven't responded back. I am on Uber, and using them for now. How should I go about this? every time I call they say they're not the appropriate team, and I can't contact their compliance team by phone. What can I possibly do to reverse this?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

donttailg8 said:


> So this morning at 1 am I got an e-mail from lyft saying my account was being suspended due to information contained in a driver record check they ordered early today. They are considering removing me from their platform. The two negative items in my report is 1) A ticket for delaying traffic, no points, and a fine which was paid in June 2017. 2) An accident in 09/2017 in which I was rear ended on the highway so it was not my fault, and the other driver was cited for careless driving. I have a police report which proves this. Now....I don't have any issue with holding the ticket against me. I messed up, and I get it. But the background check doesn't indicate who was at fault for the reported accident. I emailed Lyft of course, telling them that I had proof that this accident was not my fault, and should not be used in making a decision to suspend my account, and emailed them attachments of the report. They kept sending copy paste messages that if there was any error, I should contact the reporting agency, samba. I kept on replying that theres no issue with the report, but keep getting the same message. By the way, on Lyft's website, it says you need THREE moving violations or accidents to be disqualified, and I only have one of each, 2 total. I emailed them this finding and they still haven't responded back. I am on Uber, and using them for now. How should I go about this? every time I call they say they're not the appropriate team, and I can't contact their compliance team by phone. What can I possibly do to reverse this?


 it doesn't matter who was at fault for the accident. Only that you it doesn't matter who was at fault for the accident, only that you were in it. Generally speaking, both Uber and Lyft allow for 3 minor incidents in the past 3 years. You're saying that you only have to, which suggest that one of those two was more than just minor. Points don't matter either, just the tickets. If you also drive for Uber, be prepared that they are also running checks. Both companies are changing over their insurance companies, and they are cleaning house to get better premiums for themselves. Lyft does not give you very much information at all. The only way that you're going to be able to get any information from them, if at all, it's going to be to actually go to their driver hub near you. I was also deactivated in January for the same information on a report that was okayed by Lyft in November. There's nothing to be done except maybe to wait until you are cleared again. Based on what you said, that won't be until July of 2020.


----------



## donttailg8 (Nov 27, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> it doesn't matter who was at fault for the accident. Only that you it doesn't matter who was at fault for the accident, only that you were in it. Generally speaking, both Uber and Lyft allow for 3 minor incidents in the past 3 years. You're saying that you only have to, which suggest that one of those two was more than just minor. Points don't matter either, just the tickets. If you also drive for Uber, be prepared that they are also running checks. Both companies are changing over their insurance companies, and they are cleaning house to get better premiums for themselves. Lyft does not give you very much information at all. The only way that you're going to be able to get any information from them, if at all, it's going to be to actually go to their driver hub near you. I was also deactivated in January for the same information on a report that was okayed by Lyft in November. There's nothing to be done except maybe to wait until you are cleared again. Based on what you said, that won't be until July of 2020.


I'm positive they were both minor, or at the very least not major. Does it really not matter to them if you weren't at fault? So if a driver gets rear ended a few times, he's done? They have a right to can such a driver, just seems unfair. So what happened in your case? Did they reactivate you?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

donttailg8 said:


> I'm positive they were both minor, or at the very least not major. Does it really not matter to them if you weren't at fault? So if a driver gets rear ended a few times, he's done? They have a right to can such a driver, just seems unfair. So what happened in your case? Did they reactivate you?


Lyft deactivated me and said nothing about any kind of reactivation. Uber has wait-listed me until my first accident falls off my record, when it becomes three years old, in September of 2019. Given all of the crap that's going on with Uber, that you know Lyft is going to copy in a few months, I don't think I'll be driving again. If I do at all, it'll be for special events like New Year's Eve, or something like that. It'll depend on if there are still nights worth driving on.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Try Flex or food delivery. Unfortunately you're done with rideshare for awhile.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

donttailg8 said:


> So this morning at 1 am I got an e-mail from lyft saying my account was being suspended due to information contained in a driver record check they ordered early today. They are considering removing me from their platform. The two negative items in my report is 1) A ticket for delaying traffic, no points, and a fine which was paid in June 2017. 2) An accident in 09/2017 in which I was rear ended on the highway so it was not my fault, and the other driver was cited for careless driving. I have a police report which proves this. Now....I don't have any issue with holding the ticket against me. I messed up, and I get it. But the background check doesn't indicate who was at fault for the reported accident. I emailed Lyft of course, telling them that I had proof that this accident was not my fault, and should not be used in making a decision to suspend my account, and emailed them attachments of the report. They kept sending copy paste messages that if there was any error, I should contact the reporting agency, samba. I kept on replying that theres no issue with the report, but keep getting the same message. By the way, on Lyft's website, it says you need THREE moving violations or accidents to be disqualified, and I only have one of each, 2 total. I emailed them this finding and they still haven't responded back. I am on Uber, and using them for now. How should I go about this? every time I call they say they're not the appropriate team, and I can't contact their compliance team by phone. What can I possibly do to reverse this?


You are allowed traffic school 5 times in your lifetime. Is it too late for that ?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

donttailg8 said:


> So this morning at 1 am I got an e-mail from lyft saying my account was being suspended due to information contained in a driver record check they ordered early today. They are considering removing me from their platform. The two negative items in my report is 1) A ticket for delaying traffic, no points, and a fine which was paid in June 2017. 2) An accident in 09/2017 in which I was rear ended on the highway so it was not my fault, and the other driver was cited for careless driving. I have a police report which proves this. Now....I don't have any issue with holding the ticket against me. I messed up, and I get it. But the background check doesn't indicate who was at fault for the reported accident. I emailed Lyft of course, telling them that I had proof that this accident was not my fault, and should not be used in making a decision to suspend my account, and emailed them attachments of the report. They kept sending copy paste messages that if there was any error, I should contact the reporting agency, samba. I kept on replying that theres no issue with the report, but keep getting the same message. By the way, on Lyft's website, it says you need THREE moving violations or accidents to be disqualified, and I only have one of each, 2 total. I emailed them this finding and they still haven't responded back. I am on Uber, and using them for now. How should I go about this? every time I call they say they're not the appropriate team, and I can't contact their compliance team by phone. What can I possibly do to reverse this?


I doubt either of those are reason enough for Lyft to deactivate you.Most drivers have tickets, most especially for Lyft & Uber.As for the accident, just get DMV proof (printout)that you weren't at fault & send/ take it to Lyft.


----------



## donttailg8 (Nov 27, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> I doubt either of those are reason enough for Lyft to deactivate you.Most drivers have tickets, most especially for Lyft & Uber.As for the accident, just get DMV proof (printout)that you weren't at fault & send/ take it to Lyft.


Thats what I've done and the representative hasn't responded after I've pointed all that out to him. I'm trying to contact support multiple times until they respond.


----------



## donttailg8 (Nov 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Try Flex or food delivery. Unfortunately you're done with rideshare for awhile.


Still doing Uber



unPat said:


> You are allowed traffic school 5 times in your lifetime. Is it too late for that ?


I actually did that for an insurance reduction last year. Doesn't really matter for a DMV check though. They only count up "incidents" you've had.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

donttailg8 said:


> Thats what I've done and the representative hasn't responded after I've pointed all that out to him. I'm trying to contact support multiple times until they respond.


Try going in person with the DMV report.Good luck.


----------

